# AIB Insurance



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a quick note to thank all those that have arranged insurance with ourselves. We have had a brilliant response and managed to save many people money with better terms and conditions.

For anyone needing insurance, call us on 02380268351 or visit www.aib.co.uk

Thanks again


----------

